# Sadzīves tehnika >  Philips 190g6 monitora shēma

## chiekurs

Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt atrast Philips 190g6 monitora shēmu (servismanuāli) - izmeklējos, bet diemžēl bez rezultātiem.

----------


## Dzinis

http://www.fixdevice.com/smanuals/file/38283.html

----------


## chiekurs

paldies par centību, bet tu maz pats paskatijies ko var novilkt tajā lapā?

----------

